# will my duck hurt the kittens??



## timber2 (May 31, 2007)

please help!! my timber is having kitttens in the next few days and am worried about my other cat Duck, she is Verrrry playful, i just want to know if she will hurt the kittns when they are born? they are both female also she is not eating alot? here is a few pics i took this moring, do u think she will give birth soon? its a first time for both of us!!! 

http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x125 ... ber013.jpg

http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x125 ... ber011.jpg

and this is my duck.. she LOVES bags 

http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x125 ... ber001.jpg


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Timber2, I'm sorry you didn't get an answer. I just noticed this, and I'm afraid any answer would have been speculation. I hope the kittens are doing well! We love pictures.


----------



## Scarlett516 (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm sorry I don't have any advice, but Duck is so cute! I saw the title of the thread and thought you had a pet duck like on Friends!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You have such beautiful cats!


----------

